# little pic under your name??



## vin2k0 (Apr 15, 2003)

hi all, just wondering how u get a pic underneath you name along there <<<< ? Thanks.


----------



## Laevolus (Apr 15, 2003)

You need to add an avatar to your account profile.

Click on "My Account" link at the top of the page, then go into "edit options" and scroll to the bottom to upload or choose an Avatar

HTH


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks. Now i have to find a pic to put there


----------

